# Best Knife sharpener



## Huntingdawg

ok folks I can't sharpen a knife to save my life.  What model would you suggest for my unfortunate lack of skills?  I have been looking at the electric versions, but would also like to use for shears, pruners, etc. if at all possible.  Any suggestions?


----------



## jlott

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Lansky-Deluxe-Sharpening-System-Knife/4242367

This is a 5 stone system to straightened any dull knife out, I have used one and have to have it.


----------



## cddogfan1

http://www.worksharptools.com/sportsmans-sharpener.html

Best thing I have found hands down.


----------



## John I. Shore

I would recommend something simular to this.  Two cardboard wheels on a bench grinder, one has grit one has polish, it'll do anything you mentioned and more.  Easy to use, cheap, good deal for the $'s and will last many years.  

They can be found on Ebay, sheffields, tru-grit and jantz I think.  

Hope that helps.

John I.


----------



## gblrklr

cddogfan1 said:


> http://www.worksharptools.com/sportsmans-sharpener.html
> 
> Best thing I have found hands down.



Thanks for posting that link!  That's the first time I have  seen that sharpener.


----------



## scott stokes

Work sharp is the second best I have used I would recommend it.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

jlott said:


> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Lansky-Deluxe-Sharpening-System-Knife/4242367
> 
> This is a 5 stone system to straightened any dull knife out, I have used one and have to have it.



X2...I have used the lansky for over 10 yrs...
Will turn a butter knife into a razor sharp blade in 15-20
mins....Easy to use and no real skill needed....JUst follow directions and
take your time...


----------



## usmc2112

lansky hands down!


----------



## fireman1501

Snap-on tools has a good one also.


----------



## donnie mac

are there any for serated blades?


----------



## BillK

I have a set of ceramic stick sharpeners made by Steamboat Sharpeners in Florida.  Best set I have ever owned. Actually has two sets on one base, one course and one fine.  Called them up to try and buy another set for a Christmas present several years back and a older lady answered the phone and said the company was her late husbands and closed up when he died.  Sure wish someone had picked it up when he passed.  
I know this doesn't help but still the best sharpener I own.


----------



## cddogfan1

BillK said:


> I have a set of ceramic stick sharpeners made by Steamboat Sharpeners in Florida.  Best set I have ever owned. Actually has two sets on one base, one course and one fine.  Called them up to try and buy another set for a Christmas present several years back and a older lady answered the phone and said the company was her late husbands and closed up when he died.  Sure wish someone had picked it up when he passed.
> I know this doesn't help but still the best sharpener I own.



I have these too and they are really good too.


----------



## Trigabby

Agreeing with cddogfan...

Now that I have one of the worksharp sharpeners, I'm getting rid of all my lanskys and stones... To heck with that time consuming process, life is too short.  

I tried and I couldn't get the lansky to sharpen a knife sharper than the worksharp.  And in 1/100th the time.


----------



## mdhall

The Lansky probably won't sharpen tools as well as a bench grinder. This one is a pretty good deal online. Has 4 1/2 star reviews as well.
http://goo.gl/2pskM


----------



## T-Boy

Trigabby said:


> Agreeing with cddogfan...
> 
> Now that I have one of the worksharp sharpeners, I'm getting rid of all my lanskys and stones... To heck with that time consuming process, life is too short.
> 
> I tried and I couldn't get the lansky to sharpen a knife sharper than the worksharp.  And in 1/100th the time.



I have all these old whetstones, ceramic rods, etc. They work ok but the worksharp is so easy and creates a sharper blade for me. I take my not very expensive fillet knifes to Panama City to fillet kings, spanish, and pompano and a sharp knife makes it so much easier.

Old School is fine but this tool is worth the money. I got mine on sale at Northern Tool shipped to my door for about $75.


----------



## Backlasher82

donnie mac said:


> are there any for serated blades?



Lansky has stone for serrated blades and I agree with the others who like Lansky.


----------



## nkbigdog

cddogfan1 said:


> http://www.worksharptools.com/sportsmans-sharpener.html
> 
> Got two in today from Nothern Tool and Dye
> 
> Best thing I have found hands down.





7Mag Hunter said:


> X2...I have used the lansky for over 10 yrs...
> Will turn a butter knife into a razor sharp blade in 15-20
> mins....Easy to use and no real skill needed....JUst follow directions and
> take your time...



Have them to but agree to long to get edge but it is great when it's done



donnie mac said:


> are there any for serated blades?



Work Smart works great


----------



## Eddy M.

I can't sharpen anything with stones or rods -- bought a WARTHOG years ago and it's great even my wife/kids can sharpen a knife in a few minutes -    http://www.warthogsharp.com/videos.php   they are priced higher than when I got mine but worth the price -- fool proof sharpening   - and customer service is great I had a nylon bushing wear out and they wouldn't sell me one sent me a complete set of bushings just in case I needed any in the future  - mine is so good the wife even allows it a place on the kitchen counter for weekly use


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Eddy M. said:


> I can't sharpen anything with stones or rods -- bought a WARTHOG years ago and it's great even my wife/kids can sharpen a knife in a few minutes -    http://www.warthogsharp.com/videos.php   they are priced higher than when I got mine but worth the price -- fool proof sharpening   - and customer service is great I had a nylon bushing wear out and they wouldn't sell me one sent me a complete set of bushings just in case I needed any in the future  - mine is so good the wife even allows it a place on the kitchen counter for weekly use



I bought one of these at a gun show a few years ago....

Works great.......


----------



## jimboknows

lanskys are great, but time consuming.  Worksharps are great but be careful, they will remove a lot of metal if you aren't careful.  If you want sharp quickly then the worksharp is hard to beat for the money, just be careful about too much metal removal.  I like the chefschoice electric sharpeners (chefs choice 130 or above), but if you also want to sharpen scissors, lawnmower blades,shears, pruners etc, then you would be best served with either the work sharp or the bench grinder type with polishing wheels like either of the above 2 posts show.  To be the very best finish I would go the route of the bench grinder type...then you can get different wheels and us it as a grinder also.


----------



## SlowRain

A little surprised no one mentioned the Spyderco Sharpmaker.  This put my Lansky set in the storage drawer.


----------



## sengdigger

Edge pro . When I got mine I gave my lansky away.


----------



## Gaswamp

BillK said:


> I have a set of ceramic stick sharpeners made by Steamboat Sharpeners in Florida.  Best set I have ever owned. Actually has two sets on one base, one course and one fine.  Called them up to try and buy another set for a Christmas present several years back and a older lady answered the phone and said the company was her late husbands and closed up when he died.  Sure wish someone had picked it up when he passed.
> I know this doesn't help but still the best sharpener I own.



I wouldn't say its the best sharpener, but it is a lovely tool to maintain an edge.


----------



## Bigmonk96

if you go with the Lansky --spend a little more  & get the Diamond System --  after you get use to it,you may want to add other hones to your preference**
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Lansky-Dia...rentrq:ae560e471630a9cc1549bfe2fffffff9|iid:1


----------



## flennwagner

Huntingdawg said:


> ok folks I can't sharpen a knife to save my life.  What model would you suggest for my unfortunate lack of skills?  I have been looking at the electric versions, but would also like to use them for shears best Japanese whetstone, pruners, etc. if at all possible.  Any suggestions?


I know a stone works best. I have a stone but sharpening knives on it feels like a chore, especially when I'm in the middle of a project like cutting up a deer. I just want to put an edge on quickly and get on with my task. Any recommendations on a simple pull-through sharpener?


----------



## Nicodemus

Diamnond stick and a ceramic rod. As I`m cutting up meat I`ll use the ceramic rod or butchers steel to tetch up the edge from time to time.

Trick is to never let your knife get dull.


----------



## Robust Redhorse

IMO, the Spyderco Tri-Angle Sharpmaker is the best manual knife sharpener.

The Blademedic is the best to carry with you in the field.

A set of crock sticks at home works for me very well, so long as I never let the edges get really dull or gouged, then you have to use something that removes steel.


----------



## earlthegoat2

If you have a Sharpmaker, a Work Sharp Knife and tool sharpener, kitchen steel, AND a Tormek like me you will find your self using all of them….at least I do. 

Tormek to reshape the grind. 
Worksharp to take a very dull and out of shape blade to razor sharp
Sharpmaker to touch up and do light reconditioning on blades that are still in good shape. 
The steel or ceramic rod to freshen up an otherwise decently sharp blade.

You can probably guess what proportion these sharpeners are used in. 
Tormek-2%
Worksharp- 10%
Sharpmaker-30%
Steel or rod - 58%

You must also understand I only have the Tormek because I use it quite often for my woodworking tools. They are the reason I have it. I also have a Worksharp wheel sharpener for the woodworking tools that I don’t use for knives at all.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I use a stone or diamond stone or ceramic rods most of the time, along with a strop. I do have a Worksharp belt rig that works great on really dull or really hard steel knives, or when you're sharpening a bunch at a time. That thing is great when you drag out all the kitchen knives at once. As Nic said, no matter what you use, the main thing is to never let them get really dull to begin with.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Work sharp for me so easy and works


----------



## B. White

Cheap, simple and easy to give a knife a few licks as needed.


----------



## Bobby Bigtime

The biggest problem with the quick sharpeners is that they produce a very thin false edge that tends to dull rather quickly. Then the knife gets blamed for not holding an edge. I have found that carrying the edge the entire length of the bevel will give the best results whether it is a scandi, Sabre or flat grind. Then they will get you through dressing an elk, moose or whatever without having to touch up your edge with dark  approaching. Nic and hillbilly are right don't let the edge get too far gone in the first place.


----------



## bullgator

Wicked Edge.      $$$


----------



## Gaswamp

BillK said:


> I have a set of ceramic stick sharpeners made by Steamboat Sharpeners in Florida.  Best set I have ever owned. Actually has two sets on one base, one course and one fine.  Called them up to try and buy another set for a Christmas present several years back and a older lady answered the phone and said the company was her late husbands and closed up when he died.  Sure wish someone had picked it up when he passed.
> I know this doesn't help but still the best sharpener I own.


they wrok great but thery aren't designed to sharpen but rather hone and maintain an edge


----------

